# Befestigung Geber vom Eagle Fisheasy2 am Schlauchboot Fishhunter HF 25



## Baramundi (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Schlauchboot Fishhunter HF 250 mit E-Motor bestellt und möchte daran meinen Fishfinder Eagle Fisheasy2 befestigen (vom Rute & Rolle Abo). Kann mir jemand Tipps zur Befestigung des Gebers geben? Mit Saugnapf stell ich es mir schwierig vor an einem Schlauchboot.

Wer hat sonst noch Erfahrungen mit dem Boot gemacht und kann mir Tipps geben (Anbringen von E-Motor, Verstauung von Batterie und Angelgerät, Anbringen eines festen Bodens etc.)?
 :b  :b  :b 

Gruss, Baramundi

P.S.: Habt ihr am Samstag Malcolm Douglas auf Baramundi-Tour auf Kabel 1 gesehen? War super  :z  :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Ich habe meinen Geber an eine dünne 4 Kant Metall stange montiert. Die kann ich mit einer Schraubzwinge überall und an jedem Boot befestigen. Wenn dein Schlauchboot einen Spiegel hat sollte es dort auch funktionieren. Das prinzip ist sehr primitiv hat mich aber noch nirgens im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Albatros (20. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Baramundi#h

da obiges Schlauchboot leider nicht über einen festen Spiegel verfügt, wirst Du dir wohl eine Geberstange anfertigen müssen. Für dieses Schlauchboot kannst Du optional eine Motorersatzhalterung bestellen. Kostet so ca. um die 65€. Um Dein Echolot mit einer Batterie zu betreiben, reicht ein kleines 12 Volt 7,2AH Bleiakku, welches Du in der vorgesehenen Batterietasche unterbringen kannst. Wenn Du einen festen Boden einbauen willst, nehm eine dünne wasserfeste Siebdruckplatte, oder wasserfestes Sperrholz. Da das Material des Fishhunters doch recht dünn ist, musst Du die Kanten aber sorgfältig abrunden

Für die, die das Schlauchboot nicht kennen, so sieht es aus:

HIER geht es lang. Auf Freizeit und danach auf Boote klicken


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

@Albi

Da sind wir doch froh, das wir unser Zodiak haben  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

@Albi

So&acute;n E-Motor wäre auch nicht schlecht ,ich habe da mal was von Vertikal-Fischen gehört  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (20. Dezember 2002)

@Guen

#6 :m


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

Schau mal nach Albi  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (20. Dezember 2002)

Hi Guen,

alles klar. Gebraucht leider viel zu selten, neu liegt ein Elektromotor in etwa bei 230€. Sevylor bietet für o.g. Schlauchboot auch einen Elektromotor für etwa 109€ an, dieser gleich aber in etwa einem Küchenquirl, gut für Schlagsahne usw. :q Aber ich halt mal meine Augen offen


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

Oki #6 

@all

Hat noch jemand von Euch einen E-Motor zu verkaufen     ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Borgon (20. Dezember 2002)

#d Also solch Schlauboot hatte ich auch schon,allerdings den Fischhunter 360.Ich würd´s ehrlich gesagt niemandem empfehlen,wenn du nur in die Nähe   eines kleinen Astes kommst ist da gleich ein Loch drinnen.Ich habe mir dann noch die Schutzhülle gekauft,die auch noch satte 200!DM gekostet hat :c War aber trotzdem nicht das gelbe vom Ei.Nach drei Jahren fingen dann die Nähte an aufzureissen.Wenn ich überlege kostete mir der Spass mit Hülle,Ruder und elektr.Pumpe ca.900DM,dafür hätte ich was vernünftiges Gebrauchtes bekommen :c


----------



## Albatros (20. Dezember 2002)

@Borgon

siehste, aus dem Grunde haben Guen und ich uns zusammen für DM 700;- ein gebrauchtes Zodiac S310 ähnlich der neuen Cadett - Serie gekauft#6. Das Schlauchboot ist in etwa 10 Jahre alt, hat keinerlei Flicken oder sonstiges und hält auch noch locker 15 Jahre. Ich wollte Baramundi nur nicht den Spaß an der Freude nehmen

Also Baramundi, immer schöööön vorsichtig sein mit dem Teil


----------



## Istvan (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Meeresangler_Schwerin _
> 
> Ich habe meinen Geber an eine dünne 4 Kant Metall stange montiert. Die kann ich mit einer Schraubzwinge überall und an jedem Boot befestigen.


Moin Jörg!
Könntest du mal ein Foto deiner &quot;Vierkanntmontage&quot; reinstellen, ich bin an am Überlegen, was ich an meiner Montur verbessern kann.
Fahreigenschaften: 4 Minus

Istvan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Dezember 2002)

Werd ich machen Istvan kein Problem.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Dezember 2002)

So hier dann mal die Befestigung von meinem Geber. Wie schon gesagt ist die Sache sehr einfach und primitiv hat mich aber noch nirgens im Stich gelassen. 
















Bei der Schraubzwinge habe ich am festen Ende eine zum U abgekantete Unterlegscheibe befestigt welche genau dem Vierkantstahl angepasst ist. So kann die Geberstange nicht wegrutschen.


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (25. Dezember 2002)

Moin moin Baramundi,
kennst Du Aquasure-Kleber?
Der klebt alle(wird kalt verschweißt) Kunststoffe und Gummis(na na!)
Einfach den Plastikhalter des Swingers unters Gummiboot kleben und bei bedarf den Swinger an den Halter schrauben.
Ich kenne viele Carphunter die das selbe Problem hatten und es so gelöst haben.

Haut die Hühner!
MfG
Kalli


----------



## masch1 (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi ich hab da auch einen Eigenbau mit dem man einen Signalgeber an der Bootswand befestigen kann















Jetzt beim schreiben kam mir noch die Idee im Innenrohr eine Mutter einschweißen und eine Gewindestange eindrehen Oben eine kleine Kurbel drann dann kan man die Tiefe des Gebers bequen von Boot aus verstellen ohne ihn aus dem wasser nehmen zu müssen 
hört sich kompliziert an ist es auch :q ich werd das die nächsten tage mal ausprobieren und dann kommen Fotos rein  :m


----------



## Istvan (26. Dezember 2002)

@ Masch1
Das sieht nahezu perfekt aus. 2 Haltepunkte sind 100% mehr an Stabilität als an einer simplen Schraubzwingen-Montage.
Wie verhält sich das Teil in schnellen eng gefahrenen Kurven?

Istvan


----------



## masch1 (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich bevorzuge die Heckmontage da sind die Kurven egal.
Bei einer Seitenmontage und Schnellen Kurven kan es zum verrutschen kommen(ist mir noch nie passiert) :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2002)

Mein Geber wird auch am Heck besfestigt und ist noch nie verrutscht.


----------

